# raw beginner help



## yellowbelly (Jan 30, 2014)

hello all where shall i begin lol, my wife and i have been given an outdoor aviary and would like to have a go at keeping birds the long and short if it is we have no idea how to go about it, so i guess i will ask some questions 
1.which birds to keep
2.what to feed them
3.how do they keep warm in the winter/night 
4.where to put the aviary in the garden 
5, plus i guess anything you guys can advise on please many thanks kev and alex


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

How big is the aviary?...Best position in a garden is where it will get some sun.

Is it all wire or part shelter?...All birds no matter how hardy must have access to a shelter in inclement weather.

Where in the country are you?...Important if you want to know where to buy seed etc.

What would you like to keep?...You must have a vague idea whether you want foreign/budgies/canaries.

Have you any experience with birds?...If not get reading and find breeders in your locality.


----------



## yellowbelly (Jan 30, 2014)

hi poohdog we are in lincoln, bird wise we are thinking finches budgies etc and maybe a quail in the bottom there is no shelter in the cage but im a handy guy and will put some in it has no nest boxes either so will need to make some too maybe if some people could post some pictures up off their set ups i could get an idea


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*It all depends on how big it is...this is a commercially made one..good enough for a few finches but no cover for quail.Note the safety porch...without one you will lose birds.*










*I could post pictures all day...but it all depends on what you have to work with.The ideal aviary is fixed to a shed for winter protection.*

*This is one of my indoor flights...*










*One of my birdrooms...*









*
My main birdroom in my signature.

Big bird show at Newark Showground in just over a week.*


----------

